# Ohio Boy Scout dies on hiking trip



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

LAURELVILLE, Ohio -- Authorities say an 11-year-old boy has died after collapsing on a hiking trip with his Boy Scout troop.









More...


----------

